# MIKE: 50LBS and 1.5YRs



## Mike1911 (Jan 7, 2004)

January 6, 2004

Today I woke up at 3:30PM.
Attempting to consume 3300 calories
600 at 4PM
600+ at 7PM
500+ at 9PM
500+ at 12AM
600+ at 3AM

Keeping in mind that I am not excercising as of now nor doing any physical activity, 2800+ calories appears sufficient. 

I will increase protein when I begin to lift to 1-1.5 grams per lb.


----------



## Mike1911 (Jan 7, 2004)

January 7, 2004

Woke up around 2:00

600+ calories at 2:30 
800+ calories at 5:30
700+ calories at 7:30
2800 calories as of now.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 7, 2004)

You gonna tell us what youre eating?  For all we know you could be eating 3300 cals of donuts a day.


----------

